# What to do with the hair around the eyes? Newbie needs help!!!!



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay, Zeplin is our first havanese- first dog really. He is in desperate need of a groomers help. He is 5.5 mos old and has never been groomed. The vet wanted to make sure he had all of his shots and said to wait until after the neuter. Well it is now 10 days past neuter and the vet said okay- now go. So I have been looking at the puppy cuts and thinking we will ask for a trim-because his hair is about 4 inches long and really starting to mat. If they can cut to 2 inches he should look cleaner and cute. Will this also help with the mats?

As for the hair around the eyes... what do you ask for? Right now it is a mess- and has a lot of tear stains. I do not mind the stains- he lovely even with them- although we are working on it. If I ask them to cut the hair- won't it grow back into his eyes and irritate him? Some days I want to just put a little gel on his hair under his eyes to keep it out now! The hair around his nose is also growing wild- every which way no matter how many times I brush it to the sides.

Any words of wisdom or catch words to ask the or TELL the groomer. I really am a newbie and KNOW NOTHING!!!!! I never even had a dog growing up so this is a first for the both of us!

Thanks for your help guys!!!!!

Oh- one other question... his back legs seem to get really matted. Much more so than the front. I am wondering if they are growing to have to shave them- they are so bad. i try to get the mats out- but inevitably- they end up mnatted again! Any help for leg mats?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

First of all, don't wait for a trip to the groomer's shop to keep up on Zeplin's coat or he will be a perpetual mat. He is still young enough that you should be safe for a bit, because when he hits the blowing coat stage, the only way they will be able to help you is to shave him down to the skin! When he comes back from his grooming session, make sure you take a comb through his coat, all the way down to the skin every couple of days. If you treat him often during your grooming sessions, he will start to look forward to them. Trimming the length will NOT stop him from matting. He may be a Hav that will mat from the skin outward, which is even harder to maintain if you let it go.

Yes, if you ask them to cut the hair under his eyes, it will grow back up into his eyes again and you'll either need to make sure they keep cutting it or endure the growing phase and wait until it is long enough to hang down. The wetness causes the staining, so if you can find a way to clean it once or twice a day, it will help you.

If you are careful not to get anything into his eyes, you can also slick the hair down with gel or vaseline, but keep in mind that most gels have alcohol in them, which can contribute to drying the hair (and making it more susceptible to staining).

For the groomer, you can just ask them for a puppy cut, meaning that you want them to cut all the hair at the same rate of growth. Ask them not to do any special cuts (schnauzer, bichon, etc.), but just trim all the hair _evenly_, if that is what you want. It is most helpful if you can take a photo of what you want him to look like!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I suggest you brush each night to remove any mats. The longer they go, the worse they will get. Teach him to lay on his back so you can check the armpits. He will get better in a few days and know this is a routine that can be relaxing for him. Be sure to give a good treat when you are finished. I used a little vaseline on the hair around the eyes to hold it in place till it grew enough to stay down. Puppies just go through a fussy mussy stage, but soon the hair will get long enough so that it is easier to deal with. Good luck.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I have always kept Sissy's hair trimmed around her eyes. About 6 months ago decided
to grow it out and it is absolutely driving me crazy and her, too. My family thinks I am horrible and are threatening to cut it while I am gone.

I have it in a top knot but between her eyes is horrible. I can tell it is hard for her to see. I put clips right between her eyes to keep it back but she eventually rubs them out. I am putting Paul Mitchell Flexible Elastic Shaping Paste on it and that helps for a little while. How much longer will it take????


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kimberly and Dale have given some great advice. Do you have a greyhound comb yet for the matting?


----------

